# We adopted



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

a 2 yr old Chihuahua named Buckley and he is settling in nicely. We got him a few days after Yoshie was put down. I couldn't sleep or eat and was crying all the time so my hubby told me to try and find a new dog and others told me the same so I took their advice and found Buckley. I was scared to get another Maltese cuz I didn't want to have the same issues we did with Yoshie cuz that was very heartbreaking and to be honest I didn't know if I could handle another Maltese right now. We still miss and love Yoshie and no other will take his place but Buckley has earned his spot in my heart and has helped ease the pain at least a little bit.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations on finding Buckley! I am happy that you have found a bit of joy again after the devastation of losing Yoshie. We would love to see pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I'm also glad that you found Buckley. After going through such a scary time with Yoshie, I'm happy that a new little one will bring some joy into your house. I know that Yoshie would be glad to see his parents smile again.
Anxious to see photos of him and love his name. 
So we hope you aren't leaving us. He could be one of our "honorary" Maltese.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Buckley, Glad he is fitting in so well.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Susan...I thought about leaving since I am no longer owned by a Maltese but I learned so much from here that I think I am going to stay. It would be great if Buckley could be a "honorary" Maltese 

This is Buckley


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs, Mary.... I know how sad you are.

I'm glad you found Buckley. He is very cute.... I mean handsome 

We are happy you are staying...


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

He is adorable! I'm glad this little guy has you smiling again. I vote Buckley as an honorary Maltese!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Tori and Beth! Glad to be staying and ya'll wanting me to stay


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy for you !!!*
*Iam Glad to Hear this.*
*God Bless Nickee In Pa**
*Hes so Handsome !*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, isn't Buckley cute!! The very best of luck with him and I am glad that decided to stay with us as we would miss you!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! So happy for you. Another can never replace but can help you to heal. I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Aww he is adorable! I am glad you found a great new pup! I hope you stay on the website!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Buckley is a handsome dude!! My daughter has a chihuahua.. we all LOVE her to death- Big personality in a small package. I think Buckley makes a lovely honorary malt!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww, I'm glad you took Buckley into your heart and your home. Pipper helped my heart heal when we lost our last dog. 
My daughter has a chihuahua and he's a little sweetheart and he loves everybody.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We did the same thing. We lost Penny on January 27 and by February 20 we had Belle. She is a shelter dog and only part maltese but she has been the best dog. Good luck and we understand we still miss Penny after two years.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Isn't Buckley a Maltese? :blink: Look at that long flowing white hair. (wink,wink). We'll all be jealous when it comes to grooming, or rather not having to groom. Glad you're staying. Do you have any background info on him?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Buckley is just as much of a Maltese as am I! Don't sweat it!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Isn't Buckley a Maltese? :blink: Look at that long flowing white hair. (wink,wink). We'll all be jealous when it comes to grooming, or rather not having to groom. Glad you're staying. Do you have any background info on him?


You are to sweet 

We don't know much about him other than his previous owner didn't want him any more and he's afraid of men but he warmed up to my hubby and son right away and sleeps on their chests when they nap on the chair or couch that is when my son visits lol. He likes to play, be outdoors, run on his walks and he does this lil thing i call dancing haha. He doesn't care much for the camera so i hafta be sneaky but i will see if i can catch it on video.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know how you feel,when we had to send Amy,our little cocker to the bridge we couldn't bring ourselves to get another cocker, feeling like we were replacing her. We got Emily and Sasha,our Malts..
They helped us heal that big hole in our hearts left by Amy and 6 months later, we found Amber a cocker who reminded us of all our lost cockers...
It took us time, and you may yet love another Malt,but for now you adopted another sweet soul who needed you. 
All fluffs are loved here, malts or not, they're all fluffs that make our hearts sing...


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I know how you feel,when we had to send Amy,our little cocker to the bridge we couldn't bring ourselves to get another cocker, feeling like we were replacing her. We got Emily and Sasha,our Malts..
> They helped us heal that big hole in our hearts left by Amy and 6 months later, we found Amber a cocker who reminded us of all our lost cockers...
> It took us time, and you may yet love another Malt,but for now you adopted another sweet soul who needed you.
> All fluffs are loved here, malts or not, they're all fluffs that make our hearts sing...


When I first started looking for another baby I didn't know what kind I was after just went looking but I felt like I was betraying Yoshie. I just knew I couldn't do another Malt as I thought it would be to painful but if that's what I found then I would've as I let Yoshie take the reins and the lead. Some have told me Yoshie helped me pick Buckley and that was of some comfort. Maybe one day I will have a Malt again who knows...I am a dog lover always have been


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

luvmybabe said:


> When I first started looking for another baby I didn't know what kind I was after just went looking but I felt like I was betraying Yoshie. I just knew I couldn't do another Malt as I thought it would be to painful but if that's what I found then I would've as I let Yoshie take the reins and the lead. Some have told me Yoshie helped me pick Buckley and that was of some comfort. Maybe one day I will have a Malt again who knows...I am a dog lover always have been


I know how you feel. The day I got Pipper, later that night I wanted to take him back because I felt sooo guilty. We had just lost Buffy and I felt like I was betraying her by having another dog in the house. Now I feel so guilty for ever thinking I wanted to take him back. I love him with my whole heart and soul.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition! And thank you for rescuing!  We all know you will never replace Yoshie, but I don't blame you at all for getting another dog.. it just hurts SO much, you need another furry little creature to sooth your heart... 

Buckley sure does remind me of my Lisa... I am still convinced there is chihauhau in her!!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Awww Kathy I was right there and when I brought Buckley home I said what have I done and balled my eyes out. It's only been 4 weeks ago today (at noon my time which was about 13 minutes ago) and I have been crying I miss Yoshie so much.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just wanted to congrats on your decision!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Courtney! haha to you thinking there is Chihuahua in your Lisa....I think Buckley has cat in him cuz he likes to pounce on things like cats do and this hopping thing he does reminds me of a kangaroo lol


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Janene!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

luvmybabe said:


> Awww Kathy I was right there and when I brought Buckley home I said what have I done and balled my eyes out. It's only been 4 weeks ago today (at noon my time which was about 13 minutes ago) and I have been crying I miss Yoshie so much.


We did the same thing with Emily and Sasha, we cried missing Amy,but didn't want the fluffs to feel unwanted... I know Amy was in heaven telling us it's ok, that we needed earth angels to watch us while she watched over us in heaven.Yoshie is doing the same, he doesn't want you to be sad and now the love you have for him will live and grow in Buckley and it will never die ,which is a great tribute to him...

He wouldn't want that love to die in grief in your heart...


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Michelle, those are comforting words


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

luvmybabe said:


> Awww Kathy I was right there and when I brought Buckley home I said what have I done and balled my eyes out. It's only been 4 weeks ago today (at noon my time which was about 13 minutes ago) and I have been crying I miss Yoshie so much.


I'm so sorry you are going through this. Missing them so much is a horrible feeling. It will get easier someday and then you will miss him with a smile on your face instead of with tears in your eyes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Mary, 

Congratulations on your darling new Buckley (cute name!)! My sister has three rescued Chihuahua mixes and they are so sweet. The two that aren't teacup size (grrrrr) have been extremely healthy. I'm so glad you're sticking around on SM 

Hugs,


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Buckley sounds like such a sweet dog and im so glad you guys can give each other some mutual love :wub: yoshie will always be remembered and I know the lessons with and memories of him will make you love Buckley even more. So glad you're sticking around!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this. Missing them so much is a horrible feeling. It will get easier someday and then you will miss him with a smile on your face instead of with tears in your eyes.


Thank you and i sure hope so


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Elisabeth and Marisa!

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome about me staying it means a lot!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Buckley is adorable and totally looks like an honorary maltese! Once owned by a maltese, you will always carry them in your heart...so glad you're staying : )


----------

